# DBSTalk First Look: DIRECTV Application for iPhone



## Stuart Sweet

DBSTalk is proud to present this exclusive first look at DIRECTV's Application for iPhone:








I'm proud to have been part of this team and to have helped produce one of the best First Look documents we've done here at DBSTalk. I'm sure you'll agree that it's full of the kind of information you all are looking for. Click below for the full PDF:

DIRECTV Application for iPhone First Look

For a "Wish List" of future improvements on this app, please use this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154459

Click here to download the application from iTunes


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks, the DIRECTV App should be available in the App Store by Monday Morning (March 30, 2009).

Enjoy


----------



## Doug Brott

Video available @ http://www.facebook.com/pages/DIRECTV/47835406277

Aslo available @


----------



## Drew2k

Excellent job on the First Look, team! Makes me want to switch to an iPhone, but I'll continue using m.directv.com on my Mobile 6 phone for now ... it's just not as nice as the iPhone app.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

As usual, a very well formated and professional first look everyone! Great job!


----------



## Thaedron

Yes, very nice first look! Add this app to the list of reasons to switch to an iPhone.


----------



## Milkman

The application interface looks absolutely sweet.. I would love to see it on other Platforms as well (Treo / Blackberry).


----------



## CrestronPro

Great job everyone! Looks great, even if I don't have the iPhone to go with it.

Here's hoping that a Blackberry app is next in line


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

CrestronPro said:


> Looks great, even if I don't have the iPhone to go with it.


Works with the iPod Touch too...


----------



## harsh

Shouldn't "full-featured" remote scheduling include being able to look at the existing schedule for your DVR to avoid conflicts?

A Slingbox/SlingGuide interface is significantly more "full-featured" in terms of remote scheduling and space management.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

To me, this reminds me of when Kodak went and started doing stuff outside their area of expertise. They failed.

I wish D* would stick with TV (like providing a HD user interface for the HD boxes) instead of gimmicks like this.

(Yes, I know that I'll be in a significant minority here  )


----------



## Doug Brott

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I wish D* would stick with TV instead of gimmicks like this.


I've used this feature on numerous occasions. Being able to set a recording remotely is really nice. Besides, this is about TV.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job guys as usual.


----------



## Chris Blount

wilbur_the_goose said:


> To me, this reminds me of when Kodak went and started doing stuff outside their area of expertise. They failed.
> 
> I wish D* would stick with TV (like providing a HD user interface for the HD boxes) instead of gimmicks like this.
> 
> (Yes, I know that I'll be in a significant minority here  )


I don't know if I would call this a "gimmick". It's a tool to make it easy to set recordings on DirecTV DVRs. The interface is great for the casual user and miles ahead of the web based version.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Nice job on the review.

Sure wish they had this for the Verizon Blackberry Storm.


----------



## barryb

My iPhone looks better all the time. Thanks guys for such a great "First Look".


----------



## Milkman

Doug Brott said:


> I've used this feature on numerous occasions. Being able to set a recording remotely is really nice. Besides, this is about TV.


I have used the m.directv.com site numerous times myself (in fact, I helped two of my friends record shows on their DVR last night using it).


----------



## dengland

Very Nice guys. Looks like a better interface than what is on the HR20 itself.

Just one thing missing....

Ability to locally download show from DVR to iPhone/iPod!


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I hope they'll come up with an app for WM6.1 because this device is what I'm sticking to. Never liked the iPhone operating system and stuff.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

theratpatrol said:


> Nice job on the review.
> 
> Sure wish they had this for the Verizon Blackberry Storm.


Same here. As much as I'd love to get an iPhone, I will NOT switch to AT&T under ANY circumstances.

Back to topic, nice write up!


----------



## Steve615

Another fine first look indeed...great work folks.


----------



## Sixto

looks great. (blackberry user here - maybe someday )


----------



## dave29

Nice job guys, and it looks like a very nice app. No go for me though due to being a blackberry user.


----------



## jefbal99

harsh said:


> Shouldn't "full-featured" remote scheduling include being able to look at the existing schedule for your DVR to avoid conflicts?
> 
> A Slingbox/SlingGuide interface is significantly more "full-featured" in terms of remote scheduling and space management.


I believe with the Slingbox, you are interfacing directly with your IRD, while the DirecTV App just sends the request via the Satellite downlink. That is why the option is there for if possible or definitely.

DirecTV would need to keep a constantly updated database from ever DVR that is enabled to give live scheduling conflict. That is just not fesaible...

The App looks very cool, if I ever had an iPhone, it would be on there


----------



## mhayes70

I used this app on my iPod Touch and it works just a good. I am on Verizon Wireless and not AT&T. So, you guys that are not on AT&T an ipod Touch is a good alternative.


----------



## Smuuth

Excellent job on the first look, guys! Now for an app for the BlackBerry.


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan

Great news. Now I can justify the ipod touch I purchased this week


----------



## mhendrixsr

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Same here. As much as I'd love to get an iPhone, I will NOT switch to AT&T under ANY circumstances.
> 
> Back to topic, nice write up!


Impressive review guys... nice job.

As for AT&T, I've been saying the same thing since the iPhone came out. But, after a traumatic switch about 4 months ago I've had to eat a few of my words re AT&T. Even here in the boonies, it's mostly 3G and absolutely no complaints so far.


----------



## Game Fan

You guys did a wonderful job. I think DirecTV and Apple should pay you all some royalties. Your work is bound to help increase sales. Keep it up.


----------



## techdimwit

I'll be grabbing this for my Touch. I've been a Verizon customer forever and have no interest in switching to AT&T, so my iPod Touch makes me a very happy person. The Apps, especially, are amazing. Looking forward to this one. Thanks for the heads-up because I didn't know about it. Cool.



> Now I can justify the ipod touch I purchased this week


You will never regret buying it, I promise. Go crazy in the App Store.


----------



## Doug Brott

The Video has been posted on Youtube as well:


----------



## RunnerFL

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Same here. As much as I'd love to get an iPhone, I will NOT switch to AT&T under ANY circumstances.
> 
> Back to topic, nice write up!


You could always get an iPod Touch, you don't have to have an iPhone.


----------



## David MacLeod

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I hope they'll come up with an app for WM6.1 because this device is what I'm sticking to. Never liked the iPhone operating system and stuff.


+ 6.1 (lol, get it?)

great job guys !!


----------



## dennisj00

I got iPhones to test AT&T last month (probably the week the selection closed) after being a Verizon customer since '84 or so when they weren't Verizon and cell phones were big as a lunch box (and weren't called cell phones!)

It's been a very positive conversion and I'll be dumping our Verizon contract in a couple of weeks as it expires.

Looking forward to adding this app tommorow!

Good job guys!


----------



## PoitNarf

I got interviewed over at theappshow.com about the new app:

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1316551


----------



## vbedford

How are some of you running it already?


----------



## Doug Brott

There was a field trial conducted with a few members here .. The App will be available to everyone by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Doug Brott

PoitNarf said:


> I got interviewed over at theappshow.com about the new app:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1316551


Nice!


----------



## barryb

PoitNarf said:


> I got interviewed over at theappshow.com about the new app:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1316551


VERY cool!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Very nice work on the First Looks document.

Very informative and professional. 

Mike


----------



## WERA689

Well Done, Mr. Narf!!!


----------



## vbedford

The first look is first class by the way.

Awesome job guys


----------



## lostman72

+1 on the black berry storm


----------



## VLaslow

A little idea on using the iPhone.....I bought mine, used, on eBay (2G model), never intended to use it as a phone (wi-fi only), and it works nicely with all compatible apps that way. No need to be an AT&T customer.


----------



## dennisj00

I assume just a search for 'Directv' at the App Store will produce the app when it's ready?

Free or $?


----------



## tfederov

PoitNarf said:


> I got interviewed over at theappshow.com about the new app:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1316551


He should get a CE star for being famous now.


----------



## PoitNarf

dennisj00 said:


> Free or $?


My understanding is that this will be a free app.


----------



## tgater

Will a link be on this site or DTV's?


----------



## Peapod

Should be easy to put a link up in this thread once it's up. No idea about DirecTV's site.


----------



## tcusta00

tgater said:


> Will a link be on this site or DTV's?


To download you just need to go into the App Store from your iPhone or in iTunes and search for "DirecTV" and I'm sure it'll pop right up.

Unless you're referring to a DirecTV page describing the app?


----------



## Draconis

Very well done (as usual). I hope they port this over to other phone platforms as well. (Android, Windows Moble).


----------



## tgater

No just a link to the app.


----------



## Drew2k

Chris Blount said:


> The interface is great for the casual user and miles ahead of the web based version.


So true ... now if collectively we can convince DIRECTV to make m.directv.com a little more robust, they could make ALL mobile uses happy!


----------



## sorahl

i am happy to see it will be more functional that I expected. sweet!

john


----------



## RunnerFL

Jeremy W said:


> So this is just a very nice interface to the mobile scheduler. That's what I figured, I'm not so sad I got rid of my iPhone anymore.


It's more than just an interface to the mobile scheduler and has more features than the mobile scheduler.


----------



## Drew2k

RunnerFL said:


> It's more than just an interface to the mobile scheduler and has more features than the mobile scheduler.


True ... I think people really need to read the First Look to appreciate the differences between the features in the iPhone app and the normal web scheduler. There IS a difference...


----------



## Groundhog45

Excellent First Look document, folks. :biggthump


----------



## Maui

Very cool. I'll be looking for it in the morning. :sure:


----------



## RunnerFL

Jeremy W said:


> I read the first look, and I didn't notice any difference in actual functionality...


Well let's see...

1. You can set a recording on more than one DVR at a time.
2. You can browse by date & time.
3. You can browse by channel
4. There are the showcards
5. More information about the show [Original Air Date, longer descriptions, etc]
6. Search results are sorted and put into folders for ease of use

And that's just naming the big ones...


----------



## sorahl

Drew2k said:


> I think people really need to read the First Look


I'm confused... you mean they should READ the info on the app BEFORE commenting on it????


----------



## Peapod

RunnerFL said:


> 1. You can set a recording on more than one DVR at a time.
> 2. You can browse by date & time.
> 3. You can browse by channel
> 4. There are the showcards
> 5. More information about the show [Original Air Date, longer descriptions, etc]
> 6. Search results are sorted and put into folders for ease of use


7. Ability to hide adult channels from search results.
8. 'Keep until' selection upon record request.
9. Vibrate confirmation option upon record.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

RunnerFL said:


> Well let's see...
> 
> 1. You can set a recording on more than one DVR at a time.
> 2. You can browse by date & time.
> 3. You can browse by channel
> 4. There are the showcards
> 5. More information about the show [Original Air Date, longer descriptions, etc]
> 6. Search results are sorted and put into folders for ease of use
> 
> And that's just naming the big ones...





Peapod said:


> 7. Ability to hide adult channels from search results.
> 8. 'Keep until' selection upon record request.
> 9. Vibrate confirmation option upon record.


10. Filter by "Channels I Get"


----------



## LameLefty

wilbur_the_goose said:


> To me, this reminds me of when Kodak went and started doing stuff outside their area of expertise. They failed.
> 
> I wish D* would stick with TV (like providing a HD user interface for the HD boxes) instead of gimmicks like this.
> 
> (Yes, I know that I'll be in a significant minority here  )


Coming to the thread late, but let me just say . . .

Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.


----------



## LameLefty

Jeremy W said:


> I read the first look, and I didn't notice any difference in actual functionality...


There's a significant difference and the iPhone app is MUCH easier to use, and frankly just more convenient for me. I talk TV with lots of my friends and I'm rarely sitting in front of a computer when I do. But I've usually ALWAYS got my iPhone within reach.


----------



## JimMariner

I also want to see it made for the Verizion BB Storm Owners, being one myself, I'd love to be able to test it out too !!!


----------



## Grentz

It is good stuff, I will be interested to see how people like it tomorrow when it goes public


----------



## HoTat2

Hey good presentation guys;

But I do think that DirecTV could have done better by at least making the App compatible with the two leading 3G cell phone products upon initial release. The iPhone on AT&T and the Verizon BB storm.

I'm soon to be a Verizon BB storm customer here so no joy in this offering for now, but I have hope for the future though.


----------



## David Ortiz

Can't wait to check this out! Too bad I can't watch any of the linked videos on my ipod touch.


----------



## sat4r

Great first look! Cant wait till tomorrow Thanks


----------



## Peapod

HoTat2 said:


> But I do think that DirecTV could have done better by at least making the App compatible with the two leading 3G cell phone products upon initial release. The iPhone on AT&T and the Verizon BB storm.


The most recent information I have seen has the BB Storm not currently in the top 5 in the US in mobile web usage. iPhone (with 50% of all traffic), BB Curve, BB Pearl, Palm Centro and HTC Dream (G1) in that order. I could see them making a separate BB app (a generic one for all BBs...do those run on the Storm) possibly as a second effort, but it's not like they can just make it compatible with both,. This will/would require a separate development effort. The question is whether the market share is enough to warrant the resources to create it. They may well know more when Verizon releases their next set of results this week.


----------



## Chaos

I'm in on the Made for Blackberry crew. I'd use it and it would be available to a much larger audience.


----------



## Inches

I'm Impressed!!!

Well Done


----------



## JimMariner

Give the BB STORM a chance, it hasn't been out there as long as the iPhone has. But Verizion and Blackberry Have invested alot into them. I have had one since they first came out in Nov 2008, It it a fantastic little platform that has alot of potential as they keep improving the software on the STORM. The STORM is deffinately a phone that will be around a long time to come.

I would also tend to think, that DTV cannot afford to just limit this new App to AT&T Phones.


----------



## cb7214

im not able to access the first look file it keeps saying the file is damaged and can't be repaired


----------



## tcusta00

cb7214 said:


> im not able to access the first look file it keeps saying the file is damaged and can't be repaired


Hmmm, same here... but it worked fine for me earlier today.


----------



## Aztec Pilot

Very Impressive First Look. I hope they will expand this to other platforms.


----------



## Peapod

JimMariner said:


> Give the BB STORM a chance, it hasn't been out there as long as the iPhone has. But Verizion and Blackberry Have invested alot into them. I have had one since they first came out in Nov 2008, It it a fantastic little platform that has alot of potential as they keep improving the software on the STORM. The STORM is deffinately a phone that will be around a long time to come.


No intent to disparage the Storm. Everyone I know who has one says very nice things about it. They might just wait a little bit more for the various other platforms to establish themselves (which might include waiting to see if the Storm becomes the dominant BB platform, or if the other variants still sell very well) before making a decision to go forward with active support.


----------



## smiddy

What can I say, another quality product from the volunteers of *DBS*Talk.com. The layout of this document is fantastic and it captures the impression of usage nicely. It makes me wish I had an iPhone now (if only my employer would spring for one ). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gulfwarvet

Good Jobs Guys


----------



## barryb

Is it midnight yet?


----------



## geaux tigers

Nice job with the first look and I look forward to adding this app. The one thing that I would like to see Directv do is allow live streaming to the Iphone. I may be dreaming but it never hurts to ask. I am sure that some thought remote programing was a pipe dream but we now have it. In the alternative I would like to see a portable DVR system where we could carry our shows with us on a family vacation, etc.. I look forward to hearing comments regarding this subject. Thanks.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse

A few things, why is this targeted only to Apple? This is what the web interface should be redesigned to so all mobile browsers can take advantage off.

Additionally, isn't there an open source development package that allows you to develop once and deploy to all the various mobile phone software?


----------



## Chris Blount

Welcome to the folks coming from Engadget Mobile!

http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2009/03/29/directv-iphone-application-gets-previewed/


----------



## Peapod

Extreme2KEclipse said:


> Additionally, isn't there an open source development package that allows you to develop once and deploy to all the various mobile phone software?


I have never heard of any open source development package that can target the iPhone/iPod Touch OS, BlackBerry OS, Windows Mobile, Java ME, Symbian and Android, or even any two of the above. I'd be very interested to hear about it if it exists.


----------



## king410

i have been waiting for this app. im glad its finally coming.


----------



## azcoyote85044

Very cool! I can't wait to download this app on my iPhone tomorrow morning! I'm a new D* subscriber just having had my dish and HD dvr receivers installed on Thursday. To now have an iPhone app for scheduling my dvr is a bonus I wasn't expecting so soon. 
Will the iPhone app give you control over the exact recording start/stop times like you can when setting up a recording on a HRxx dvr? There will be times when I know a show will start a couple minutes early or end later than the times listed in the guide. Now what would be a really useful feature would be the ability to extend a recording already in progress remotely using this app. Sporting events would be the perfect example. Let's say I have my dvr recording a basketball game while I'm out and about or even at the game. I see the game is headed into overtime and realize the dvr is going stop recording before the game has ended. I would be nice if I could just bring up the iPhone app, bring up the To Do list and extend out the recording already in progress. This is a feature I would definitely use as I've had this situation happen many times with my cable tv dvr.


----------



## Peapod

azcoyote85044 said:


> Will the iPhone app give you control over the exact recording start/stop times like you can when setting up a recording on a HRxx dvr?...I would be nice if I could just bring up the iPhone app, bring up the To Do list and extend out the recording already in progress.


The current version of the app does not have these features. I would put those ideas in the Wish List thread.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

azcoyote85044 said:


> Very cool! I can't wait to download this app on my iPhone tomorrow morning! I'm a new D* subscriber just having had my dish and HD dvr receivers installed on Thursday. To now have an iPhone app for scheduling my dvr is a bonus I wasn't expecting so soon.
> Will the iPhone app give you control over the exact recording start/stop times like you can when setting up a recording on a HRxx dvr? There will be times when I know a show will start a couple minutes early or end later than the times listed in the guide. Now what would be a really useful feature would be the ability to extend a recording already in progress remotely using this app. Sporting events would be the perfect example. Let's say I have my dvr recording a basketball game while I'm out and about or even at the game. I see the game is headed into overtime and realize the dvr is going stop recording before the game has ended. I would be nice if I could just bring up the iPhone app, bring up the To Do list and extend out the recording already in progress. This is a feature I would definitely use as I've had this situation happen many times with my cable tv dvr.


As Peapod said, this isn't available in the current release. The best solution for the situation you've described would be to just record the program following the game as well.


----------



## Peapod

Jeremy W said:


> http://phonegap.com/
> 
> iPhone, Android, BlackBerry.


Interesting. They suggest support for additional devices in the future as well. One very disappointing thing is that all of the apps they list that use phonegap do not appear to be available on Blackberry or Android, only iPhone.

Additionally, it appears to be limited to connecting to an external website and giving the user access to a few native features via javascript. Not the best performing option out there, but at least it's an option. Of course, with no actual apps to be able to review across all 3 platforms, who knows how well it actually works.


----------



## Peapod

Jeremy W said:


> That's all you can do if you want to target the iPhone.


Well, it's clearly not all you can do if you want to target the iPhone, as you can write a native app in Objective-C. But if you want to write something only once that works across multiple mobile platforms and yet accesses some native features on those phones, this would appear to be an option, although I think that nobody has actually used it for that yet.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse

Peapod said:


> I have never heard of any open source development package that can target the iPhone/iPod Touch OS, BlackBerry OS, Windows Mobile, Java ME, Symbian and Android, or even any two of the above. I'd be very interested to hear about it if it exists.


http://www.rhomobile.com/ - iPhone, BlackBerry, Windows Mobile, Symbian and Android. These are true native device applications, which work with synced local data and take advantage of device capabilities such as GPS, PIM contacts and camera.

An overview from FieceWireless:


----------



## machavez00

LG Dare would be nice


----------



## gregory

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Same here. As much as I'd love to get an iPhone, I will NOT switch to AT&T under ANY circumstances.
> 
> Back to topic, nice write up!


How about T-mobile?


----------



## Doug Brott

The iPhone App is now available in the App Store. You can get there by clicking on the following link:

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=307386350&mt=8


----------



## Tom Servo

Why does the iPhone need an app that basically just goes to the m.directv.com website? My several years old SE with Opera does that now. 

I'd understand an app if it could interface with the to-do list, but this seems like a program for the sake of a program. 

Oh well, I don't understand the cult of Apple.


----------



## barryb

I like this much better than going directly to the D site. Good job!


----------



## Doug Brott

Tom Servo said:


> Why does the iPhone need an app that basically just goes to the m.directv.com website? My several years old SE with Opera does that now.
> 
> I'd understand an app if it could interface with the to-do list, but this seems like a program for the sake of a program.
> 
> Oh well, I don't understand the cult of Apple.


It's not exactly the same thing ...



RunnerFL said:


> Well let's see...
> 
> 1. You can set a recording on more than one DVR at a time.
> 2. You can browse by date & time.
> 3. You can browse by channel
> 4. There are the showcards
> 5. More information about the show [Original Air Date, longer descriptions, etc]
> 6. Search results are sorted and put into folders for ease of use
> 
> And that's just naming the big ones...





Peapod said:


> 7. Ability to hide adult channels from search results.
> 8. 'Keep until' selection upon record request.
> 9. Vibrate confirmation option upon record.





Greg Alsobrook said:


> 10. Filter by "Channels I Get"


----------



## Peapod

Extreme2KEclipse said:


> http://www.rhomobile.com/ - iPhone, BlackBerry, Windows Mobile, Symbian and Android. These are true native device applications, which work with synced local data and take advantage of device capabilities such as GPS, PIM contacts and camera.


Looks quite promising. Again, when we see someone actually deploy a multi-platform app with it (the company mentioned in their release only supports WinMo currently) we'll see if it's up to snuff. Could be useful though.


----------



## scottjf8

Thanks! Installing now!

And man do people enjoy bashing the iPhone


----------



## STEVEN-H

I can not seem to find this app with my ipod touch. In apps I search for directv and nothing comes up. Is it not up yet or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mickcris

search for dvr. it was the last app showing in the search. didn't show up for me when i searched for directv either.


----------



## Chris Blount

The actual search is "DirecTV Inc." . You have to go several "Next 25" pages down but its there. 

Searching for "dvr" does give a quicker result though.


----------



## STEVEN-H

Thanks found it with the dvr search. Thanks!

Works great!


----------



## Peapod

Jeremy W said:


> Now, it seems like they've purposely gimped m.directv.com in order to get people to use the iPhone app.


m.directv.com appears to me to be working pretty much the same as it has since well before there even were apps on the iPhone.


----------



## Paul A

Sweet! I like the ability to choose multiple receivers to record a show.


----------



## sorahl

tell me the already pulled the app
i've been searching since midnight last night  under every variation i can come up with and i still don't see the app!


----------



## dennisj00

The App Store search is pretty ridiculous. . . it is in the list, several pages deep of the THIRD group of 25!

Looks good. Now if m.directv.com worked that well!!


----------



## sorahl

finally found it ONLY thru the pc based Itunes app, NOT via my Iphone App button (despite going atleast 4 pages of (25 more)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The issues thread is now open here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155238


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Jeremy W said:


> It's also nothing that requires an actual application. Now, it seems like they've purposely gimped m.directv.com in order to get people to use the iPhone app.


I don't see it that way. m.directv.com was designed for lower-end devices and in fact almost any phone with a WAP browser can use it. If it had been an app like this at the start, a lot of people would have complained that their phones were left out.

Now, I'd love a Windows Mobile version personally, but with WM7 up in the air and iPhone gaining market share, I understand the choice to go iPhone first.


----------



## dennisj00

I noticed OnDemand channels are not listed - am I missing something? (besides the OD channels!)


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

Ok either the app is not working or I'm missing something here.

I downloaded and installed the app via iTunes.

The app did infact install on my iPhone.

I click on the app and enter my user name and pass for directv's website and it logs me into the app. 

HOWEVER when ever I go to a show it displays:
"You are not subscribed to this channel" on every station I try. And I am indeed subscribed to those stations. somehow it's not picking up my account correctly. I've tried with both my user name on directv's site as well as entering in the email associated with the account to no avail.

I can do everything in the app; however cannot get it to record or even display those options as again---it doesn't see me as a valid user account (I guess)....


----------



## briang5000

Search DirecTV DVR and you'll get it as the first search result.

I'm guessing the app store search database updates at a different time of day and that's why it's not coming up in searches for DirecTV.

I'm guessing that by the end of the day or by tomorrow it will be showing up in search results.

It's also possible that the search box ignores apps with few or no reviews.


----------



## genearch

Here's a direct link for anybody that wants to download via iTunes

DirectTV DVR Remote - iTunes Link


----------



## Bob Coxner

Thaedron said:


> Yes, very nice first look! Add this app to the list of reasons to switch to an iPhone.


Or, an iPod Touch if you don't want to spend a fortune on the AT&T cell plan. As long as you're within range of a WiFi network you can do all of this just fine with the Touch.


----------



## Tom Servo

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't see it that way. m.directv.com was designed for lower-end devices and in fact almost any phone with a WAP browser can use it. If it had been an app like this at the start, a lot of people would have complained that their phones were left out.
> 
> Now, I'd love a Windows Mobile version personally, but with WM7 up in the air and iPhone gaining market share, I understand the choice to go iPhone first.


Aside from the vibrate feature, I don't see why the same can't be achieved on the website instead of the app. The Safari browser on the iPhone is pretty slick, and so's Opera for (un)smart phones like mine.

The m.directv.com site doesn't work with my phone's wap browser for some reason. It won't go past the secure logon, it just kicks me back to the logon page. Oh well.


----------



## RunnerFL

Tom Servo said:


> Why does the iPhone need an app that basically just goes to the m.directv.com website?


It doesn't go to m.directv.com at all. If you read the first look you'd see it has MANY more features than m.directv.com.


----------



## turey22

I bet they will add this app to BB one day also.


----------



## RunnerFL

Jeremy W said:


> It's also nothing that requires an actual application. Now, it seems like they've purposely gimped m.directv.com in order to get people to use the iPhone app.


To get people to use the iPhone app? huh? How would that benefit them? it's a free app so it's not like they are making money on it.

You don't like it, we get it, no need to thread crap though...


----------



## RunnerFL

Paul A said:


> Sweet! I like the ability to choose multiple receivers to record a show.


I think that's my favorite feature as well.


----------



## heathramos

I must be slow because I can't find this app

On the iPhone, I went to the app store and typed directv, clicked on both directv and directv, inc. and neither came up with the app.


----------



## Bob Coxner

geaux tigers said:


> Nice job with the first look and I look forward to adding this app. The one thing that I would like to see Directv do is allow live streaming to the Iphone. I may be dreaming but it never hurts to ask. I am sure that some thought remote programing was a pipe dream but we now have it. In the alternative I would like to see a portable DVR system where we could carry our shows with us on a family vacation, etc.. I look forward to hearing comments regarding this subject. Thanks.


Slingbox has submitted an app to Apple for streaming to the iPhone. http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/26/slingplayer-mobile-for-blackberry-exits-beta-iphone-version-sub/

You can already stream to a Sony PSP or PS3 using Sony LocationFree. With my PSP I can do every command available on my HR20 remote. You can then output to a tv if you prefer, although it's SD quality only. If you have kids, the PSP is a perfect platform since they can use it for games when they get tired of watching streamed tv on it. It works fine anywhere you can get a WiFi signal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LocationFree_Player


----------



## RunnerFL

Tom Servo said:


> Aside from the vibrate feature, I don't see why the same can't be achieved on the website instead of the app.


Read Doug's previous post and you'll see some examples of what the app offers that m.directv.com does not.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2046280#post2046280


----------



## Doug Brott

Any chance you clicked on the 'View as Guest' button instead of 'Send' after you entered your credentials?



Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Ok either the app is not working or I'm missing something here.
> 
> I downloaded and installed the app via iTunes.
> 
> The app did infact install on my iPhone.
> 
> I click on the app and enter my user name and pass for directv's website and it logs me into the app.
> 
> HOWEVER when ever I go to a show it displays:
> "You are not subscribed to this channel" on every station I try. And I am indeed subscribed to those stations. somehow it's not picking up my account correctly. I've tried with both my user name on directv's site as well as entering in the email associated with the account to no avail.
> 
> I can do everything in the app; however cannot get it to record or even display those options as again---it doesn't see me as a valid user account (I guess)....


----------



## RunnerFL

heathramos said:


> I must be slow because I can't find this app
> 
> On the iPhone, I went to the app store and typed directv, clicked on both directv and directv, inc. and neither came up with the app.


It's not on the top of the list of search results. If you search for "DVR" you'll find it towards the bottom of the first page of results.


----------



## Doug Brott

Tom Servo said:


> Aside from the vibrate feature, I don't see why the same can't be achieved on the website instead of the app.





RunnerFL said:


> Read Doug's previous post and you'll see some examples of what the app offers that m.directv.com does not.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2046280#post2046280


I believe Tom is suggesting that the website could be improved to utilize those features, so it's a valid question.

It may very well be that there are plans for other types of phones. I don't know the answer to that question. However, if you get iPhone, BlackBerry and Windows Mobile applications then you've covered most of what people have. After that, the simple web setup is probably good enough for now.


----------



## TimeShifter

NICELY DONE! Yes, it does all the same things as m.directv.com, and a little more. But, as an iPhone app, the "ease of use" factor and visual appeal, went waaaay up.


----------



## Frostbyte

Looks nice! Hope they come out with an Android version soon.


----------



## Nightfall

Very nice app! I am very impressed and its so easy to use! Nice job Directv!


----------



## Inches

This is GREAT!!

Once I found the app, downloaded and installed it. Launched it logged into my account picked a test program to record that was currently on and low and behold, the record light came on. Real easy to use.

I set it up for "the channels I get" but there is too much extra stuff to scroll through. I hope in a future version we can build a custom channel list.

Well done guys!!


----------



## jake14mw

Does this work with DirecTivos too, or just DirecTV DVRs?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The iPhone app now has a homepage at DIRECTV:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/article.jsp?assetId=P5590048


----------



## say-what

jake14mw said:


> Does this work with DirecTivos too, or just DirecTV DVRs?


I don't have a DirecTIVO, but if I recall correctly, several of the field trial team members do and the DirecTIVO was supported.


----------



## Doug Brott

jake14mw said:


> Does this work with DirecTivos too, or just DirecTV DVRs?


Yes, it does.


----------



## jsmuga

Just downloaded the app... Works great. So much better than internet site for mobile phones.


----------



## jmunick1

The app is great, very impressed with the first public release. However, I would like to see the ability to hide non-SD/HD channels like we have on the receivers. It would make browsing by channel much easier.


----------



## snipes007

Anyone having a problem where all channels/shows are grayed out? I am able to record from m.directv.com, but the app shows no channels are subscribed to? I am properly logged in.


----------



## tcusta00

Jeremy W said:


> ... it does impact me personally


Ok, I'll bite... whatcha got, Jeremy?  :lol:


----------



## tcusta00

Jeremy W said:


> My current phone of choice is the HTC Touch Pro. I had the iPhone 3G two phones ago. :lol:


Who knows, maybe there's an app in the works for other platforms. It was bound to happen that some users are going to feel shirked and personally affected since "their" device wasn't the chosen. iPhone has such a high adoption rate and has been featured in so much of pop-culture that they chose it first. :shrug:

You can please some of the people some of the time...


----------



## sorahl

it's also a fact that no matter what is offered some segment will complain just because that's all they know how to do. so Directv just has to ignore that 'segment' and seek to do the best they can for the majority who will benefit.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Guys... This thread is to discuss the First Look and the application for the iPhone... Let try to get :backtotop

Thanks!


----------



## dreadlk

The write up:
Great write up, I know it takes a lot of work to make such a profesional looking PDF file, so thanks for all the hard work, I for one really enjoyed reading it. Thanks dbstalk

The Software:
I love the screen shots and features of the software, I took out my iphone while reading about all the cool stuff only to find out that it only works with Ver 2.2.1 firmware not even 2.2.0 works  Thats a major problem thats going to keep all the JailBroken iphones from using it. Not sure if im willing to give up all my other apps to have Directv software at this time.


BTW Jeremy I think there is a connection between AT&T and Directv so thats probably why they chose this platform. Also the Iphone is a lot easier to write stuff for than most of the other mobile OS's


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's true, the software will not work if you've jailbroken your iPhone. I'm sure that will be no problem for the vast majority of users.


----------



## DBSooner

No problems here with a jailbroken 2.2. This is a great app and much better than using safari.


----------



## darman

dreadlk said:


> Thats a major problem thats going to keep all the JailBroken iphones from using it. Not sure if im willing to give up all my other apps to have Directv software at this time.


I agree. Not worth the trade with m.directv.com working fine as well.


----------



## ticket

No problems here with a jailbroken 2.2.1 itouch 2g
App works great 
thanks Directv


----------



## dreadlk

It Does not work with 2.2.0 the Appstore will not even let you download it, a message comes up saying that you must upgrade to 2.2.1 but I should correct myself, you CAN still use Directv software with a Jailbroken iphone but you must have the latest OS 2.2.1 upgrade. I found out that you have to use Quickpwn firmware that only upgrades the phones OS to 2.2.1 but does not upgrade the Phones BaseBand firmware to the one that normaly comes with 2.2.1 but leaves it at the older version that came with 2.2.0

If you dont already have OS 2.2.1 this is going to be a lot of work to keep the phone Jailbroken and still have Directv software, is it worth it?? Wish I could try it without going through 2 hours of work.


----------



## TheMoose

Nice write up!
This works much better than the m.directv.com!


----------



## dengland

This might be worth going through the pain of installing 6.4a on the HR10 and the HDVR2s


----------



## Rockywwf

Just downloaded it to my iPhone and scheduled a program with the greatest of ease!! I couldn't be happier with this app! Now if they will get that SiriusXM app out already!!


----------



## Jon

Was looking forward to this app as I love my iPhone but as many others have reported I get a User / Password log in error when attempting to log into the site.

Oh well.................... :nono2:

John


----------



## say-what

Jon said:


> Was looking forward to this app as I love my iPhone but as many others have reported I get a User / Password log in error when attempting to log into the site.
> 
> Oh well.................... :nono2:
> 
> John


Login is fine on wi-fi. I checked 3G and it didn't work -appears to be an issue trying to connect via 3G.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

It work's great... I love it.


----------



## abooch

yea i cant get on...tried on wifi...it says guest access failed...error with data request...
and when i put my Directv email and password it says incorrect combination and i log into the directv website just fine..


----------



## jimd909

Same here. Cannot log in.

---UPDATE---

After doing a reset (holding home and sleep/wake buttons) I am able to log in.

When doing a reset, wait until the apple appears.


----------



## Doug Brott

OK .. I'm late to the game as I was out, but there is no need to reset your phone .. Hopefully it's already back up and running at this point.


----------



## sorahl

it's different for everyone but the standard advice is always to reboot your Iphone after installing a new app. This one is no different. 
your mileage may vary...


----------



## spoonman

I am now getting this message.


----------



## LameLefty

For what it's worth, I think I've rebooted my phone maybe four times in six months. Adding apps, deleting them, whatever, doesn't matter. The fact is, most crashes or serious glitches are caused by individual troublesome applications. On a Mac you can open up Console and navigate to Log Files -> Crash Reporter -> MobileDevice and find your phone and see which apps have caused the most mischief.


----------



## Scarpad

When I try to log into my Direct TV account I always get the message that the site is unavailable, try later... when I use the app I basically get the same message.. does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Scarpad

spoonman said:


> I am now getting this message.


I get the same. Do you experience trouble logging into to your direct tv account? I always do, and I'm wondering if it affects the app.


----------



## jake14mw

OK, I think I'm missing something. I tried to download the app to my son's Ipod touch. When I do, it said that it needs Iphone software version 2.2.1. When I go to apple.com for the Ipod touch updates, it looks like the latest software is 2.2, which is what is already on his Ipod touch. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## spoonman

Scarpad said:


> I get the same. Do you experience trouble logging into to your direct tv account? I always do, and I'm wondering if it affects the app.


Nope, I never have issues logging in to my account. The app worked last night, guessing more people are using the app then they expected?


----------



## Richard

jake14mw said:


> Does this work with DirecTivos too, or just DirecTV DVRs?


Requires DIRECTV Plus® DVR (models R15, R16, R22), DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (models HR20, HR21, HR23) or TiVo® Series 2 receivers with 6.4a software


----------



## tcusta00

jake14mw said:


> OK, I think I'm missing something. I tried to download the app to my son's Ipod touch. When I do, it said that it needs Iphone software version 2.2.1. When I go to apple.com for the Ipod touch updates, it looks like the latest software is 2.2, which is what is already on his Ipod touch. What am I doing wrong?


Have you tried plugging the iPod into the computer and launching iTunes to see if it offers the 2.2.1 software?

By the way, there's an issues thread for the app over here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155238


----------



## ocrts

This is sweet! I've tried it a bunch of times on my 1st gen iphone over both wifi and edge with no issues. Logged in fine, searched fine, recorded as requested.


----------



## bluetrue

Scarpad said:


> When I try to log into my Direct TV account I always get the message that the site is unavailable, try later... when I use the app I basically get the same message.. does this happen to anyone else?


I had this happen once and DirecTv had to reset my account. I tried for days to fix it with no luck.


----------



## Doug Brott

sorahl said:


> it's different for everyone but the standard advice is always to reboot your Iphone after installing a new app. This one is no different.
> your mileage may vary...


Issues connecting via 3G is not something that is correctable by a restart in this situation. If 3G is not working, then wiFi should work. The issue is understood and corrective action is being taken.


----------



## Doug Brott

Yup .. Let's try to keep all issues with the iPhone App in the issues thread at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## jtbell

spoonman said:


> I am now getting this message.


Me too. I have no trouble logging in via other means to my account.


----------



## dreadlk

Give it a few days, it's a new app and most of the time it takea at least a week or two to get them working properly.


----------



## say-what

The app is now prominently "Featured" among new apps in the App Store


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

say-what said:


> The app is now prominently "Featured" among new apps in the App Store


Also in the full version...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, we have a wish list thread for this app, as well as an issues thread. This "First Look" thread will close on Friday.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Nice one "Pete" 



PoitNarf said:


> I got interviewed over at theappshow.com about the new app:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1316551


----------



## mitchelljd

i guess this is helpful, nothing we couldn't already do with a web browser, even a wap version was available. but if they want to do an app, cool.

what we really need is directv to start adding slingbox functionality and have a remote app for Iphone and Blackberry.


----------



## RunnerFL

mitchelljd said:


> i guess this is helpful, nothing we couldn't already do with a web browser


There's plenty you couldn't already do with a browser and m.directv.com.


----------



## Dusty

mitchelljd said:


> i guess this is helpful, nothing we couldn't already do with a web browser, even a wap version was available. but if they want to do an app, cool.
> 
> what we really need is directv to start adding slingbox functionality and have a remote app for Iphone and Blackberry.


I thought so, too, until I tried it. At first, I thought this was useless, but it has quickly become my preferred method to search for shows. To me, the interface is faster and easier to use than the web browser.

That is not to say I don't want to see slingbox like function. I do.


----------



## Jotas

Saw this the other day when I bought the wife the iPhone. Sweet! Much better than the mobile version that I use on my old HTC 8525.


----------



## Jotas

mitchelljd said:


> i guess this is helpful, nothing we couldn't already do with a web browser, even a wap version was available. but if they want to do an app, cool.
> 
> what we really need is directv to start adding slingbox functionality and have a remote app for Iphone and Blackberry.


That's what I'm hoping but who knows. I guess we shouldn't hold our breath. Now that would be really something as an added feature for D* subscribers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, this thread will close at the end of day, today Friday 4/3/09. 

If you have further discussion,please open a new thread or if appropriate use the Wish List or Issues threads.


----------



## FarNorth

Works like a dream. Logged in yesterday, set a recording and there it was last night when I got home.

Logged in again today, no issues.

On a possibly related note, word is that the new Slingbox app will only work with the newer SB Pro. Folks like me with older SBs are out of luck. Sux.


----------



## fthomasr

Make it for the Blackberry. Much bigger audience. 50+ Million Blackberry units versus 17 Million iPhones.


----------



## stewie123

I am glad there is an iPhone app. Too bad it fails with that error message a lot of people are getting on my particular iphone. Oh well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, this thread will close at the end of day, today Friday 4/3/09.
> 
> If you have further discussion,please open a new thread or if appropriate use the Wish List or Issues threads.


This thread is now closed.


----------

